# MKIV 2.0L downpipe



## jay_sleeves (Jun 2, 2009)

I have blown through 3 or 4 of these pipes...they always let go at the flex piece. Are there any alternatives for the downpipe on the 2L motor? The part is like 400$ and I'm getting sick of replacing them!! All the after market exhaust systems seem to start after the flex piece...what can I do??


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MKIV 2.0L downpipe (jay_sleeves)*

What are you doing to cause them to break? Is your car lowered, and are you dinging/grounding the downpipe? Are your engine mounts in good condition?
Most people own their cars and NEVER break a single one.
Why do you keep buying new ones? Techtonics Tuning has repair/replacement flex joints for MKIIIs (maybe they do for MKIVs also?), and used downppipes are readily available.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: MKIV 2.0L downpipe (jay_sleeves)*

If you have an AEG you can convert to the new style exhaust mani and downpipe. Or if you have the new style aalready, you could convert to the old style.
Old style = dual outlet mani
New style = single outlet


----------



## jay_sleeves (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: MKIV 2.0L downpipe (germancarnut51)*

Not sure. Car isn't lowered. We replaced the dogbone mount and that fixed the engine movement which caused the tear the first time. 
We tried welding in new flex peices but the pipe got too short and it ripped anyway...only way to go was replace the entire piece.
I haven't found any used ones....plenty for the 1.8T, none for the 2.0L..
This last one that ripped was installed May15th last year, 2 weeks after the warranty ended. Figures.


----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: MKIV 2.0L downpipe (jay_sleeves)*

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...pipes
check it


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfwa78* »_http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...pipes
check it


All those 6 bolt dual downpipes shown could work with maybe just a little bending to fit the MK4.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

do you want this?


----------



## jay_sleeves (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: MKIV 2.0L downpipe (Golfwa78)*

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## zzman916 (Nov 6, 2007)

elRey said:


> If you have an AEG you can convert to the new style exhaust mani and downpipe. Or if you have the new style aalready, you could convert to the old style.
> Old style = dual outlet mani
> New style = single outlet


What are the benefits of going from the older dual outlet manifold to the newer single outlet one??


----------

